# Asus P5Q Onboard Lan issues...



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

I've just reformated my pc, and it all runs fine except for the the onboard lan. I've tried every LAN driver on ASUS list, and I can't get it to work. It keeps searching for the connection, but it never finds it. The internet runs fine on my moms PC, so it can't be the internet provider Onboard LAN is enables in BIOS, and I did try to clear CMOS without any luck.
Any suggestions? It really sux.... I think the P5Q Pro is a buggy board...


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

Huh... Does it have dual LAN ports? If so, try the other, if you haven't already.
And install the LAN drivers from the CD that came with dem mobo.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

It doesn't have dual Lan ports. And I threw my CD away, because the drivers on them are old Never had this kind of problems before.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

it could be dead. you might have to purchase a external nic.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it could be dead. you might have to purchase a external nic.



Well, there is still light in the onboard lan on the motherboard, and it did work before Format c:...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

doesn't matter. and I have had stranger things happen to a onboard nic. are you sure you downloaded the correct driver?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

i've had onboard network cards die before.

got a spare you can try? wireless or something?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

just buy a cheap one they are usually $10-20. you can get a Rosewill External NIC PCI X1 for $14.99 off newegg


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Tried changing the cable?

P5Q Doesnt need LAN drivers for Vista and Win 7.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

it seems more plausible his onboard NIC died in a format rather than his cable I have been using the same cat cable for 12 years.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Its worth a try, dont immediatly discount it.

It would be a complete waste of his time and money for him to but an NIC and it still not work if its the cable.

I have had ethernet cables "die" on me


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it seems more plausible his onboard NIC died in a format rather than his cable I have been using the same cat cable for 12 years.



i find the opposite true. network cards are very rare to die, but a physical object breaking as a coincidence?
yeah, i've never seen a cable get bent til breaks, eaten by mice, or destroyed by something reandom*


*This sentence presented with mild sarcasm.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe I am just sensitized to his onboard NIC dying because it happened to me. I have seen stranger like ants in your keyboard?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I have seen stranger like ants in your keyboard?



i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for feedback guys! Yes, I'm positive, it is the right drivers. Tried 5 diffrent ones and still no connection. Tried 3 diffrent cables. And now I think there is only the one option left, and that is to buy a PCI net card. Can't order from newegg as I'm from Denmark, but my mom is out shopping now and I told her which one to buy, and it's about 8 dollars. It's worth the try, screw the 8 dollars...
I'll be back when I've installed it on my board! Thanks again


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Jesus christ. I'm really pissed now. I just installed the PCI net card, and there is still no connection. It just keeps searching for connection like before. 

Could it be because I have the Modded P5Q Pro BIOS? And it somehow fucks up the motherboard so I can't connect? I feel like I'm out of options now.... I really want to throw out my asus buggy crap, and buy a gigabyte board instead.... omfg...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you looked at the settings in the router,to make sure the problems not there? did the drivers for the pci nic install correctly? 

The p5q-pro is a good board,there are lots of happy users here with the same board.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

tigger said:


> Have you looked at the settings in the router,to make sure the problems not there? did the drivers for the pci nic install correctly?
> 
> The p5q-pro is a good board,there are lots of happy users here with the same board.



It's a good board, yes, but it's buggy
What router? I'm connecting directly.

yeah, the drivers installed without problems.

do you think maybe it's because my bios is modded?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

modded bios cant cause a PCI network card to not connect.

How are you directly connecting, if your mothers PC is connected already?


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> modded bios cant cause a PCI network card to not connect.
> 
> How are you directly connecting, if your mothers PC is connected already?



I'm just changing the cables.....


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

If a PCi device still doesnt work, there is nothing wrong with the mobo, and thats not at fault.

Its either a software or network problem.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

if the same cable works on another PC, and on a different network card, then the problem is with your OS. what operating system did you install, and what (if any) modifications have been done to it.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> If a PCi device still doesnt work, there is nothing wrong with the mobo, and thats not at fault.
> 
> Its either a software or network problem.



It's got to be a software problem, because my mothers connection is fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Depends, are you connecting exactly the same as your mum's PC?

And have you tried plugging your pc into the same port as your mum's?

Failing that, it has to be an OS/software problem.

Like Mussels says, made any modifications to it? Maybe disabled the wrong service ro something


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if the same cable works on another PC, and on a different network card, then the problem is with your OS. what operating system did you install, and what (if any) modifications have been done to it.



I'm using XP Home Editon 32 bit. I've never made any modifications in Windows...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2009)

Does the nic detect a connection to it and just not connect to the internet?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

jonkb said:


> I'm using XP Home Editon 32 bit. I've never made any modifications in Windows...



what service pack?
and what OS/SP was installed prior to the format.

Also list any other changes made just prior to formatting, but before you noticed the internet connection wasnt working.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

tigger said:


> Does the nic detect a connection to it and just not connect to the internet?



It does detect, and there is green light and all, but it just keeps searching and searching and nothing happens.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what service pack?
> and what OS/SP was installed prior to the format.
> 
> Also list any other changes made just prior to formatting, but before you noticed the internet connection wasnt working.



SP2 now. Maybe I should install SP3?

No changes besides that, that i know of-


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Depends, are you connecting exactly the same as your mum's PC?
> 
> And have you tried plugging your pc into the same port as your mum's?
> 
> ...



I'm connection to the same place with my moms pc, as with my pc.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

jonkb said:


> SP2 now. Maybe I should install SP3?
> 
> No changes besides that, that i know of-



possible. drivers get added and updated with service packs, its possible SP3 has something you need.

The fact that it connects but cant get an IP address is concerning. i've only seen that on badly Nlited XP installs, or OS's that were corrupted totally.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

@ jonkb 

Please dont triple post, use the edit and multi-quote buttons


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 6, 2009)

Right click on the network icon in the notifications area and click repair/diagnose or go to the control panel and open network click status and diagnose/repair.  See if that works...

If you still need help try click Start,Help and Support, and search for "Troubleshoot network connection problems".  The info there may help.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> possible. drivers get added and updated with service packs, its possible SP3 has something you need.
> 
> The fact that it connects but cant get an IP address is concerning. i've only seen that on badly Nlited XP installs, or OS's that were corrupted totally.



why would SP3 fix it? he reformatted remember, his connection was fine before. I say format again and reinstall windows.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> why would SP3 fix it? he reformatted remember, his connection was fine before. I say format again and reinstall windows.



I'm doing that for the third time now at the time


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

did you try disabling the onboard lan in device manager after you installed the new nic? windows might think your still using the onboard lan I have had that problem I just disabled it took the PCI Ethernet out, shut down, remount the PCI Ethernet and thats it. out of all the motherboards I have owned I never even had to install a driver for the onboard lan windows recognizes it soon as it boots for the first time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Go into the network and sharing center, disable your adapter and re enable it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> why would SP3 fix it? he reformatted remember, his connection was fine before. I say format again and reinstall windows.



if he was on SP3 before, and formatted to SP2 - i see the downgrade to be a potential cause for lack of connectivity.

I dont know how cable works compared to DSL in this situation, but with a DSL connection you need to enter a username and password to get internet connectivity. since he has a direct modem connection, would he need to set that up?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah but he had to start on SP2 or earlier before he upgraded unless he bought Windows XP SP3. by the way if my solution doesn't work switch your cable modem with your moms, if that doesn't work reformat with the new card installed, if that doesn't work rma the board.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

his modem IS his moms modem.

the board is not the issue. he has a connection, he just has no internet access. the problem lies between the PC and the modem, most likely the modems config at this stage.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought him and his mom both have cable modems?


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah but he had to start on SP2 or earlier before he upgraded unless he bought Windows XP SP3. by the way if my solution doesn't work switch your cable modem with your moms, if that doesn't work reformat with the new card installed, if that doesn't work rma the board.



We are connecting to the SAME place. We cannot both be on.
But thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

hmm ok I understand now. did you try what I asked you to do?


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> hmm ok I understand now. did you try what I asked you to do?



Nope, not yet, but I will. And I will be back with news...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

whats taking so long having a coffee and roast beef sandwich? i'm dying with the suspense. just kidding  good luck friend.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> whats taking so long having a coffee and roast beef sandwich? i'm dying with the suspense. just kidding  good luck friend.



i think you forget how slow to install XP is.
i had to install XP, took about 2 hours minutes 

installed 7, and i was up and playing L4D in 30 minutes. gotta love progress.


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i think you forget how slow to install XP is.
> i had to install XP, took about 2 hours minutes
> 
> installed 7, and i was up and playing L4D in 30 minutes. gotta love progress.



2 hours!? Takes me 40 min with a WD Raptor 

Ok. 

updates: i tried all your suggestions. Disable the connection in device manager, and then take the PCI card out and in again, reboot, activate again = same results.

installed SP3 = same results...

tried to repair, but it fails... 7 hours i've used, and im getting no where...

last option... ill shoot myself now..


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

did you reinstall windows with the new nic installed yet.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

jonkb said:


> 2 hours!? Takes me 40 min with a WD Raptor


 service packs  they werent integrated last time i had to do it.


jonkb said:


> Ok.
> 
> updates: i tried all your suggestions. Disable the connection in device manager, and then take the PCI card out and in again, reboot, activate again = same results.
> 
> ...



How does your modem work. Does it require any setup on the PC - not drivers, software, username/passwords etc


----------



## KH0UJ (Jun 6, 2009)

*manual IP setting*

Have you tried manual IP configuration? I do this a lot specially on a software based LAN, try hooking up your mother`s PC and copy all the internet protocol numbers on the network connection details such as IP address subnet mask default gateway DHCP server and DNS server numbers and manually configure your PC on the TCP/IP properties, set it to "use the following IP address" and enter those numbers with your mom`s PC and also the "DNS server addresses", then unplug the power of your modem and put it back again and restart your PC, that`s why its better to have a router if you have 2 PC`s in one connection to save the hassles

I think you just bought another software based LAN so its the same thing you need to configure it before it connects to the internet,


----------



## jonkb (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> did you reinstall windows with the new nic installed yet.



Yep, that was just what I did 


Mussels said:


> service packs  they werent integrated last time i had to do it.
> 
> 
> How does your modem work. Does it require any setup on the PC - not drivers, software, username/passwords etc



Ah okay  The only thing I had to do with my previous motherboards was to install the internet driver, nothing more.



KH0UJ said:


> Have you tried manual IP configuration? I do this a lot specially on a software based LAN, try hooking up your mother`s PC and copy all the internet protocol numbers on the network connection details such as IP address subnet mask default gateway DHCP server and DNS server numbers and manually configure your PC on the TCP/IP properties, set it to "use the following IP address" and enter those numbers with your mom`s PC and also the "DNS server addresses", then unplug the powerof your modem and put it back again and restart your PC, that`s why its better to have a router if you have 2 PC`s in one connection to save the hassles
> 
> I think you just bought another software based LAN so its the same thing you need to configure it before it connects to the internet,



Thanks alot for your input. I'll try that!


----------



## KH0UJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Option 2: Try calling your ISP to redetect your new hardware, but i bet your mom`s computer will have a problem on connecting again to the internet

Option 3: Buy a Router, connect 2 PC`s at once


----------

